# Ponderosa wood stove



## letsemwalk (Sep 11, 2016)

Anyone on here have one? Hoping to refurbish this one for my shop. Anyone have any tips on rust removal and painting. Thinking of heating it up and using a wire brush on grinder to remove the rust. Then while warm, put primer on it to bake it in and then a black gloss to finish it. All the vents on the door work. I've tried to do research on it but the only ones I find have huntsman on the door instead of ponderosa.


----------



## Possum (Sep 11, 2016)

Sand blast it


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 11, 2016)

Looks like if that top part had a door it could be used as an oven.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Sep 12, 2016)

Clean it up then black manifold paint


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 12, 2016)

How "new" do you want it to look.  I would be more concerned with function in a shop stove.  Wire brush it and paint it with stove paint or manifold paint.  Ospho is a product that is painted over rust (iron oxide) and converts it to iron phosphate, a black substance.  This will stop further rusting and can be painted over but will leave a rougher surface.


----------



## IFLY4U (Sep 12, 2016)

I have one without the top box and it works great! I heat a 30x30 garage and it will run you out of it if you don't keep the vents adjusted down for the draft. Mine has fire brick on the floor and a third the way up the sides.  It was used when I got it so I coated the brick with a layer of refractory and put a new door seal in it and it has been trouble free since. I got the refractory from amazon and the door seal from a local hardware store. 
Gary


----------

